

Why Mixpanel switched from Erlang to Python - d2
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/08/switching-from-erlang-to-python.php

======
qspy
Actual link (grrr): [http://code.mixpanel.com/2011/08/05/how-and-why-we-
switched-...](http://code.mixpanel.com/2011/08/05/how-and-why-we-switched-
from-erlang-to-python/)

------
kubindurion
"However, the team lacked an Erlang expert and the code became difficult to
manage over time"

So I guess they had decided to go for Erlang because they had the expert ;)

